# Tender Quick in a Rub



## lemans (Apr 16, 2017)

So, I have been here for 3+ years and have read thousands of posts, but I don't remember seeing this:
  This book I am reading has recipies for a dry rub using a small amount of tender Quick...
  I have used it in an injection. But in a rub? For brisket?


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2017)

Sounds dangerous to use in a rub.


----------



## lemans (Apr 16, 2017)

That's what I say..


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2017)

I've read it increases the depth of a smoke ring, but that's not a path I'd choose.


----------



## lemans (Apr 16, 2017)

IMG_2498.PNG



__ lemans
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2017)

And there you have it.  I believe it is illegal in competitions.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2017)

When using TQ in your rub, be sure the other spices you are using do not have salt in them....

To achieve the proper amount of nitrite in the meat, 156 Ppm nitrite, you need to add .....

TQ is 0.5% nitrite.....  for 1# of meat....

454 grams of meat X 0.000156 Ppm = 0.071 grams of nitrite needed....

at 0.5% nitrite in the TQ,   0.071gms  / .005% = 14.2 grams of TQ required per # of meat....~ 3 tsp...  or 1 TBS... 

14.2gms / 454 = 0.0312 or 3.12% salt....   That's a fair amount of salt for most folks....


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2017)

Dave, I always appreciate your facts about salt and curing.  Just this week, after using a butt with a 12% solution of enhancements, I started learning the calculations you show above.  Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Dave, I always appreciate your facts about salt and curing. Just this week, after using a butt with a 12% solution of enhancements, I started learning the calculations you show above. Thank you.


You are welcome...  Everyone "should" learn how to calculate stuff especially when it comes to using chemicals in curing...   There are calculators to help but learning the why, I think is important... 

If you or anyone has questions about this stuff, I'm usually here to help out...

Glad it's coming together for you... 

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2017)

You guys nailed it. The only reason to add cure of any kind to a rub is for a fake smoke ring. TQ will even give an oven roasted hunk of meat a ring. Nothing dangerous here, just somewhat pointless....JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2017)

I often use rubs for seasoning after cooking.  My wife likes very light seasoning.  I prefer a bit more, so I often add seasoning to my meat after the meat is cooked.   I believe that would be a major problem with direct consumption of a rub with cure in it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2017)

The flavor of the raw cure might be a bit metallic but considering you need to eat 6 Tablespoons of Cure #1 and more than twice that of TQ to be toxic, there is still no safety issue adding a bit of cure to a rub...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification JJ!  Still, I'll pass.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 16, 2017)

Me too. I have had Q with and without a smoke ring and although pretty, don't do diddly for the flavor. Chemical enhancement for no real gain is just silly...JJ


----------



## lemans (Apr 16, 2017)

Under stand !!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 17, 2017)

Great post Lemans was a great question and I'm giving points to Dave and JJ for their expertise and effort in trying to keep us all in the right direction on the cures.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I don't think this old man will ever keep it all straight.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the point ...JJ


----------



## fatbastard09 (Apr 19, 2017)

I did an experiment on a snowy Saturday this past winter using a very small quantity of Prague Powder #1 in a homemade Memphis style rub on some baby backs in my convection oven.  I was following Meathead's oven recipe in my Electrolux convection oven that holds temp like a champ.  I wet brined the ribs with light salt, a TBSP liquid smoke, and cup or two of H2O overnight, then wiped the ribs dry, mixed the #1 in the Memphis dust and rubbed them on.  In the oven for ~ 4 hrs on 225F (I used my duel probe unit and the oven never drifted above 230f or below 220F) until they stalled at ~180F internal.  I foiled them with no additional liquid for about 1.5 hrs to ~197F and then put homemade sauce on them for about half an hour.  Overall they tasted great but the liquid smoke didn't add much, I was afraid to over do it.  But hey, it was winter and I got to eat really good ribs.  Here is a close up I found of one of them, it did get the ring but yes it was cheating. 













20170114_181254 oven rib.jpg



__ fatbastard09
__ Apr 19, 2017






Interesting experiment.


----------

